# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Selling my Rumba ATmega2560 printer control board $55

## slobberknocker

When I set up my printer I wasn't sure what direction I was going to go in. So I ordered this with my makerfarm printer but decided to keep using my rambo board. This board does not include any drivers. Its just the board only. Asking $55. PayPal only please.Thanks for looking.Duke-

----------

